# Direct injection sprayers.



## underwor (Jan 21, 2003)

I know I have seen these at a trade show somewhere, but I forget the name or manufacturer. These units inject the chemical straight from the bottle at a pre set rate. There is no left over at the end of the job, no large mixing tank needed, and very little exposure to concentrated material. Of course it only works with liquid formulations. I think it would be great for small spot treatments, as in IPM programs. 

Has anyone used this system? What is it called? Where can I find information about it? 

Thanks, Bob Underwood


----------



## Reed (Jan 22, 2003)

Bob,
it's an Australian company, my aging mind can't bring-up the trade-name or location yet, even though they stopped by here on a US tour promoting it. It's a high-pressure injection but we had some problems with live oak uptake - got splashed and soaked but phosphorous dye study indicated we succeeded in partial implant.

I'm on my way out the door for some removals today - when I get back in one piece I'll go through some files and get it to you. They were good people with a future and a small outfit at that - the best kind. I couldn't keep-up with imbibing with them. 

Reed


----------



## mquinn (Jan 22, 2003)

bob,
you're making me think of arborsystems

http://www.arborsystemsllc.com

a device they call the wedgle


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 22, 2003)

Chemlawn has this in a number of their vehicles so that they can mix in other products with the bulk mix.

On the lawn trucks they have a double stop gun so that they can have the herbicide on demand and not need to tank mix it. I cannot remember if it is an injection system or a venturi sucction.

I've talked to some poeople who have used the hose end venturi type systems, and there seems to be a consesus as to their being bulky and finnicky, you cannot flick the application around as well. 

It's been a few years, so maybe there are better products out there.


----------



## treemd (Feb 8, 2003)

Sir, I just got the literature at the office. I think it is ArborJect. I will pull the flyer and post another reply. On another note, is this the same Mr. Underwood who brought a team of students up to the Prairie Chapter TCC? Just curious. Had a blast.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 8, 2003)

That aint no Mister, that there is Bob!

Though he must be a good instructor, all the students say good things about him

Oops i was thinking about a different technology.

I've looked at a few of those systems and there have been problems with bark slippage and uneaven uptake in larger trees.

IMO macro-injection is still the best way.

One thing about the marketing material, they show the applicator injection the trunk with these new units, when I've talked to the rep's, they agreed that root injection still gives best uptake.


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Feb 9, 2003)

Bob, you aren't talking about the Kioritz hend injector are you?

Paul.


----------



## underwor (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes, I have taken students to prairie Chapter TCC, Last time was about late 90's. Several of us compteted at Weyburn in 95. Haven't come for a few years due to schedule conflicts. 

The injector system I am looking for was one that hooked at the water supply end of a hose, coming off either the household supply or a sprayer. It was a fancy metering system that used the chemical straight and mixed it as needed. A lot of the ag systems are going to this, especially the newer ones that are controlled by GPS. Only treats the problem areas in a field while the tractor covers it completely so that several treatments can be done with one pass. The one I had in mind was a smaller arborist mode. I think the company even sold the chemicals in boxes with special fittings to hook to the system so that no spillage occurred, something like the syrup canisters on a pop dispenser. 

Saw them at some big shows, possibly IAA in Illinois. 

Any ideas?

MISTER Bob Underwood


----------



## treemd (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought the name was familiar. What a small world! My first TCC after school was Weyburn. I would love to see more info, as the system we are looking at now applies concentrate directly beneath the bark using compressed gasses. I have not seen any info not provided by the manufacturer, but several potential problems come to mind. We are currently researching various alternate application methods to streamline our IPM program, shooting for full production this season.
Codie


----------

